# Don't know if anyone can help...



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

I never thought I would find myself back to this side of the forum (last time was 2 yrs ago), but I had enough... I am seriously considering divorce with my wife after last night.
Thread here: http://talkaboutmarriage.com/ladies-lounge/60153-all-hell-broke-loose.html

What questions should I be asking myself at this moment?
How do I deal with her going all crazy on me again if she does?
How do I deal with all the broken promises if I do divorce her... more specifically, how do I deal with my daughter?

I find myself hardening up at the moment, subconsciously, like my body knows "you're about to go through hell, all blood cells - brace yourself!!"

I feel nothing but indifference towards my wife at the moment, last night was just utter disgust... hates to know that prior to that argument I still felt love, now it's thursday, and I feel nothing... shouldn't I be sad? Or angry? Or have I just burnt out my emotions to the point I no longer feel them?
What if my wife is feeling the same way at the moment, does this mean we are done? Is our marriage no longer salvageable?

I don't know... I hope I'm not wasting anyone's time with my thoughts, I'm currently in a brain-splat mood, I'm just flat out exhausted... or maybe is that it? I don't know anymore


----------



## LiamN (Nov 5, 2012)

It sounds like you are both very unhappy and, as you say, completely burnt out emotionally. Relationships aren't supposed to be this hard!
Have the courage to accept the truth about your relationship and take some positive action: give yourself some space.
This may mean leaving but it's better than staying where you are.
Just my thoughts...


----------

